# Danny Green vs Kane Watts - August 3rd at Hisense Arena Melbourne



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Well the cat is finally out of the bag.

Danny Green will fight Kane Watts on August 3rd at Melbourne's Hisense Arena.

The undercard is rumoured to be very good too.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rumours were rife it was Watts weeks ago >>>

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/05/27/brad-pitt-calls-out-danny-green/

They were on the money early with this one.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Will be interesting to see what weight this will be contested at. Presumably between lhw and cw again. Apparently the undercard is very good so I'm excited to see who that will feature.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

At least he's giving an Aussie a payday. Good payday for Kane hope he can do a Garth Wood.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Wow nobody saw this coming lol


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Sawspan said:


> Will be interesting to see what weight this will be contested at. Presumably between lhw and cw again. Apparently the undercard is very good so I'm excited to see who that will feature.


So far there is the Tim Hunt v Anthony Taylor fight. But I anticipate other fights will get added and wouldn't be surprised to see the Moloney twins on the card.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Wow nobody saw this coming lol


Actually we did it was always going to be someone of this calibre. Danny has liked picking the low hanging fruit for a while now at least it's an Aussie getting a payday. Wonder what Kane will have to drain down to?


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Green has had 1 fight in the past 5 years. Anyone thinking he was going to fight Marco Huck or Denis Lebedev second fight back was playing pocket billiards.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

All roads lead to Green vs Mundine II. Anything that happens prior to that involving either of them is pure window-dressing.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> Wow nobody saw this coming lol


Hardly. Watts name was being mentioned in the press 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Watts said on facebook days ago he had just commenced a training camp and then when he was asked who he was fighting just went into silent mode. His mates were trying to get it out of him by dropping subtle hints but obviously he was sworn to secrecy and said nothing.

Watts must have been worded up he was the man some time ago.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Danny Green: "If I lose to Kane Watts that’s it, there’s no fight against Mundine. There's a lot at stake."


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Danny Green: "If I lose to Kane Watts that's it, there's no fight against Mundine. There's a lot at stake."


 :lol: I don't know why but the pathetic desperation of this guy and his supporters never fails to get a laugh. He can't even hype this abortion of a match up without bringing up the irrelevant pissants name.atsch


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: I don't know why but the pathetic desperation of this guy and his supporters never fails to get a laugh. He can't even hype this abortion of a match up without bringing up the irrelevant pissants name.atsch


 Take a chill pill. We all know the big picture is the rematch. Where's the surprise? Why the outrage?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: I don't know why but the pathetic desperation of this guy and his supporters never fails to get a laugh. He can't even hype this abortion of a match up without bringing up the irrelevant pissants name.atsch


He didn't need to hype the fight to you. You were that keen you started a thread with a poll on who his opponent would be.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> He didn't need to hype the fight to you. You were that keen you started a thread with a poll on who his opponent would be.


 And even my low expectations weren't met (except Briggs 2 which is slightly worse than this match up).


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> And even my low expectations weren't met (except Briggs 2 which is slightly worse than this match up).


Take it to ESB :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> He didn't need to hype the fight to you. You were that keen you started a thread with a poll on who his opponent would be.


:lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I have never even seen Watts tbh, is he even decent? Green looked very rusty in his outing against Bolonti so who knows, it might be semi competitive.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> And even my low expectations weren't met (except Briggs 2 which is slightly worse than this match up).


So which of Kane Watts fights have you seen to have formed such a low opinion of him to describe this as "an abortion of a fight." ???


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> So which of Kane Watts fights have you seen to have formed such a low opinion of him to describe this as "an abortion of a fight." ???


 I have seen 1 fight but don't remember the opponent. A look at his ranking,rating and opponent level plus the fact it will be at Dannyweight tells me all I need to know.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/486061

But as I have said before at least he's giving a Aussie low level boxer a payday.:good


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> I have seen 1 fight but don't remember the opponent. A look at his ranking,rating and opponent level plus the fact it will be at Dannyweight tells me all I need to know.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/486061
> 
> But as I have said before at least he's giving a Aussie low level boxer a payday.:good


You have seen one fight and you can't remember the opponent? Yeah, sure you have.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> I have seen 1 fight but don't remember the opponent. A look at his ranking,rating and opponent level plus the fact it will be at Dannyweight tells me all I need to know.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/486061
> 
> But as I have said before at least he's giving a *Aussie low level boxer* a payday.:good


How can you refer to Kane Watts as an *Aussie low level boxer *when he is:

18 wins from 20 fights
has never been stopped
was Australian cruiserweight champ less than a year ago and vacated the title
and you claim to have only seen him once and can't even remember who it was against


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> How can you refer to Kane Watts as an *Aussie low level boxer *when he is:
> 
> 18 wins from 20 fights
> has never been stopped
> ...


 How long have you been watching boxing mate? His record is padded to shit his best opponent was Ammann who is featherfisted and his other loss was to perennial loser(but has been involved in some cracking fights) Oscar Siale.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> How long have you been watching boxing mate? His record is padded to shit his best opponent was Ammann who is featherfisted and his other loss was to perennial loser(but has been involved in some cracking fights) Oscar Siale.


How long have I been watching boxing? Long enough to be able to see right through someone attempting to criticize a boxer he's never even seen fight.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Can this go wrong for Green - I hope it does. Be nice for Kane and we can close another Danny Green bedtime story.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> How long have I been watching boxing? Long enough to be able to see right through someone attempting to criticize a boxer he's never even seen fight.


You're a nut hugger lol


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> You're a nut hugger lol


lool ashley calling someone a nuthugger


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> lool ashley calling someone a nuthugger


Why don't you ever contribute anything to this forum?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> Why don't you ever contribute anything to this forum?


Like calling people nuthuggers? Yeah, that's a huge contribution.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Like calling people nuthuggers? Yeah, that's a huge contribution.


You and Tuff Gong can go kiss each other in the corner but it's not something we want to see here on the forum


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> You and Tuff Gong can go kiss each other in the corner but it's not something we want to see here on the forum


You clearly have anger issues.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> You clearly have anger issues.


No but I do have homophobia


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> No but I do have homophobia


You do have issues. That much is becoming clearer by the post.

I'm going to leave you to self destruct on your own. I have better things to do. Cheers.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> You do have issues. That much is becoming clearer by the post.
> 
> I'm going to leave you to self destruct on your own. I have better things to do. Cheers.


The only issue I have is how do I find the ignore button so I can get rid of you and Tuff Gong?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> How long have I been watching boxing? Long enough to be able to see right through someone attempting to criticize a boxer he's never even seen fight.


I bet you've never seen him fight, I remember vaguely seeing him fight mate which tells me there is nothing special about him. I can name 4 Aussie CW boxers off the top of my head(and yes they have all been knocked out unlike Watts)better than him. Pitt,Ammann,McCracken and Aloua not to mention Vea and Cronje who have retired in the last few years.
The match up is ordinary,the opponent is ordinary,he will no doubt be fighting out of his preferred weigh ranget but at least it's an Aussie getting a pay day.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Can this go wrong for Green - I hope it does. Be nice for Kane and we can close another Danny Green bedtime story.


A local bloke gets the chance of a lifetime. Grabs it with both hands and all some people want to do is bag him.

Not sure what happened to Aussies loving the underdog, the battler. Fair dinkum, I just don't understand some people.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Can this go wrong for Green - I hope it does. Be nice for Kane and we can close another Danny Green bedtime story.


 Me too but this guy got beat by Siale (though entertaing and competitive in fights but nowhere near Greens level) and it will probably be at Dannyweight. So I say we will be subjected to more shameless call outs of Mundine mate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

_"Overwhelmed with all the messages and phone calls from everyone today it is amazing and I'm deeply great full for everyone's support. This is going to be the biggest 8 weeks of my life and I'll be leaving no stone unturned. Massive thank you to my manger and my trainers for getting me to where I am today"_

- Kane Watts

Read it carefully and hang your heads the people who are unnecessarily bagging him.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Why don't you ever contribute anything to this forum?


I assume you've monitored every 1 of my posts to be able to ask such a question?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> You and Tuff Gong can go kiss each other in the corner but it's not something we want to see here on the forum


For someone who is homophobic you sure were quick to start talking about men kissing :lol:


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

G ... watts with all the gay talk.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> A local bloke gets the chance of a lifetime. Grabs it with both hands and all some people want to do is bag him.
> 
> Not sure what happened to Aussies loving the underdog, the battler. Fair dinkum, I just don't understand some people.


 Nobody begrudges Kane getting a good payday better a Aussie plumber than a Montenegrin garbage man and we hope he does a Garth Wood and I for one will be cheering for Kane. But this is the nature of boxing forums,no disrespect to Kane but this is a farcical mismatch and as boxing fans people are venting on Green not Kane.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nobody begrudges Kane getting a good payday better a Aussie plumber than a Montenegrin garbage man and we hope he does a Garth Wood and I for one will be cheering for Kane. But this is the nature of boxing forums,*no disrespect to Kane* but this is a farcical mismatch and as boxing fans people are venting on Green not Kane.


You have disrespected Kane from the moment he was named as Green's opponent.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Nobody begrudges Kane getting a good payday better a Aussie plumber than a Montenegrin garbage man and we hope he does a Garth Wood and I for one will be cheering for Kane. But this is the nature of boxing forums,no disrespect to Kane but this is a farcical mismatch and as boxing fans people are venting on Green not Kane.


No disrespect to Kane? You have done nothing but criticize him.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

DB v stiffy intro fight op


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

In the words of the dickless stifler a rematch with Paul Briggs would only be "slightly worse" than fighting Kane :-(

What a wanker stifler is.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You have disrespected Kane from the moment he was named as Green's opponent.


 Well he is poorly ranked and will probably fight at a career lowest weight so I give him little hope. Good for him getting a big payday though.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> In the words of the dickless stifler a rematch with Paul Briggs would only be "slightly worse" than fighting Kane :-(
> 
> What a wanker stifler is.


You're so aggressive @tuffgong for someone "involved" with this forum.

"Dickless, wanker"

This is the problem I have with you!

You claim to contribute to the forum but you aggressively attack posters on this forum with this rubbish above.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> You're so aggressive @tuffgong for someone "involved" with this forum.
> 
> "Dickless, wanker"
> 
> ...


:lol: dumb bogan on his high pony musta forgot



Got news said:


> You're a nut hugger lol





Got news said:


> You and Tuff Gong can go kiss each other in the corner but it's not something we want to see here on the forum





Got news said:


> No but I do have homophobia





Got news said:


> I'm nobody.
> 
> Who the fuck are you?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> You're so aggressive @tuffgong for someone "involved" with this forum.
> 
> "Dickless, wanker"
> 
> ...


 Why does this surprise you? Don't you remember how he was at ESB with you,Jeff Malcolm,Gavin Stone etc., The Aussie thread at ESB has been deleted so he can't attack Kel about being a drunken,deadbeat dad or Josey Wales about his drinking or Midnite Prowler etc so he get's it off his chest here. The tipping comp on this forum is still good here(due to the absence of some posters) don't worry about it.:good


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Take it to the lounge is best.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Why does this surprise you? Don't you remember how he was at ESB with you,Jeff Malcolm,Gavin Stone etc., The Aussie thread at ESB has been deleted so he can't attack Kel about being a drunken,deadbeat dad or Josey Wales about his drinking or Midnite Prowler etc so he get's it off his chest here. The tipping comp on this forum is still good here(due to the absence of some posters) don't worry about it.:good


You're like an old woman.

I've never "attacked" anyone without good reason, usually in response to being attacked myself.

You on the other hand think it's okay to bag out posters from here at that other cesspool & don't expect anyone to have a go at you for it.

Next time you want to accuse me of something hit me up here with it instead of skulking around other forums doing it.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Take it to the lounge is best.


Loved your work ripping the AbFab3 to shreds mate :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Loved your work ripping the AbFab3 to shreds mate :lol:


Can you link me to this, please?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: dumb bogan on his high pony musta forgot


Just giving you a taste of your own medicine...


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

T


Tuff Gong said:


> Loved your work ripping the AbFab3 to shreds mate :lol:


Thanks. Had to be done and nice to see another cause the killing blow.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Can you link me to this, please?


Been deleted unless a copy was kept. All the good gone with the bad unfortunately.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Been deleted unless a copy was kept. All the good gone with the bad unfortunately.


Deleted? The Aussie thread? :lol: No wonder stiffy & the other bloke's activity's increased here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Been deleted unless a copy was kept. All the good gone with the bad unfortunately.


:lol: How the fuck do these dumb cunts not even keep a thread going on a cesspit forum!?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: How the fuck do these dumb cunts not even keep a thread going on a cesspit forum!?


:lol:


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

A brief sayonara and reflection is in the suggestions forum at ESB.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: How the fuck do these dumb cunts not even keep a thread going on a cesspit forum!?


I think I annoyed them and they went to the mods hence delete. I knew I was well up on points, they were a bit reluctant to come out in the later rounds but I didn't expect KO by deletion.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> A brief sayonara and reflection is in the suggestions forum at ESB.


:rofl Just read that, funny as fuck, what a pack of cockheads.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> I think I annoyed them and they went to the mods hence delete. I knew I was well up on points, they were a bit reluctant to come out in the later rounds but I didn't expect KO by deletion.


Midnight beat loiterer got his thread deleted by being the gutless fucking give-up that he is :lol: what a fucking dog, reporting post after post. Hey, are you going to Barry's next show on the 1st?


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Midnight beat loiterer got his thread deleted by being the gutless fucking give-up that he is :lol: what a fucking dog, reporting post after post. *Hey, are you going to Barry's next show on the 1st?*


I was talking about that with couple of mates - likely at this stage, been a bit of a tight arse attendance at shows. 
Bumped into Abbas today.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> I was talking about that with couple of mates - likely at this stage, been a bit of a tight arse attendance at shows.
> Bumped into Abbas today.


Abbas!? How is he going? I haven't seen him since he fought about six months ago. A true gentleman, he is.
I'll be going to Barry's show, card looks good, come along and we'll have a beer.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: just read the suggestions thread at ESB & added my 2c.

What a classic, that leetle beetch MidniteShifter was a squealing snitching sister :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: just read the suggestions thread at ESB & added my 2c.
> 
> What a classic, that leetle beetch MidniteShifter was a squealing snitching sister :yep


Fucks sake, that thread in the suggestions will be deleted next :lol:

What's happened to the other fuckwit, tcboxa?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fucks sake, that thread in the suggestions will be deleted next :lol:
> 
> What's happened to the other fuckwit, tcboxa?


Haha, those grubs deserve each other - wait & see the sudden influx of new members here now :yep

I dunno what happened to that clown - I think his loony anti-Islam brother getting in the news for being a cunt finally shamed TC into running away.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Under the right circumstances I think we would all be prepared to bash for cash. I know I am.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Under the right circumstances I think we would all be prepared to bash for cash. I know I am.


Makes sense.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Abbas!? How is he going? I haven't seen him since he fought about six months ago. A true gentleman, he is.
> I'll be going to Barry's show, card looks good, come along and we'll have a beer.


:cheers

Glenroy RSL or Bundoora Pub - next decent PPV should have a CHB lunch. Glenroy we had our own room, access to bar / betting, big screen for May - Pac for nothing. They made a shitload of us.

Are you riding on road these days?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Makes sense.


It did at the time.

;-)


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Under the right circumstances I think we would all be prepared to bash for cash. I know I am.


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> :cheers
> 
> Glenroy RSL or Bundoora Pub - next decent PPV should have a CHB lunch. Glenroy we had our own room, access to bar / betting, big screen for May - Pac for nothing. They made a shitload of us.
> 
> Are you riding on road these days?


Big drive to Bundoora or Glenroy ( actually Glenroy isn't that bad, I guess) but if you can't get to Barry's show then I'll get over for a CHB lunch, sounds good :yep
What do you mean by "riding on the road these days"?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good match up for Watts, Im cheering he gets a pay day and hoping for some drama.

Also it's a domestic fight so a welcome a change and to be frank, lets not overrate Green too much. He's a veteran these days and this is as big a risk for green we will get now barring the megafight.

So a good stay active fight with enough intrigue to keep things interesting. For some reason i smell a whiff of an upset here


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Why does this surprise you? Don't you remember how he was at ESB with you,Jeff Malcolm,Gavin Stone etc., The Aussie thread at ESB has been deleted so he can't attack Kel about being a drunken,deadbeat dad or Josey Wales about his drinking or Midnite Prowler etc so he get's it off his chest here. The tipping comp on this forum is still good here(due to the absence of some posters) don't worry about it.:good


That you continue to argue in favour of these posters who were directly responsible for the closing of the ESB Aussie forum and then the ESB Aussie thread says a lot about your character and sheer gullibility.

As does the fact that you continue to accuse someone of being Bash for Cash when I can tell you unequivocally you had it wrong the whole time. Probably time you apologized to the person concerned if you are man enough. I doubt you are.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Good match up for Watts, Im cheering he gets a pay day and hoping for some drama.
> 
> Also it's a domestic fight so a welcome a change and to be frank, lets not overrate Green too much. He's a veteran these days and this is as big a risk for green we will get now barring the megafight.
> 
> So a good stay active fight with enough intrigue to keep things interesting. For some reason i smell a whiff of an upset here


I agree with this sentiment. If this was Green during his Lhw days or even making a defence of his cruiser belt, then yeah, it's a shit fight. But coming off a year long layoff from a fight where he looked every bit his age? Hopefully it's a good scrap and the undercard is solid and Watts can pay off the rest of his house.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Good match up for Watts, Im cheering he gets a pay day and hoping for some drama.
> 
> Also it's a domestic fight so a welcome a change and to be frank, lets not overrate Green too much. He's a veteran these days and this is as big a risk for green we will get now barring the megafight.
> 
> So a good stay active fight with enough intrigue to keep things interesting. For some reason i smell a whiff of an upset here


 At Dannyweight no chance.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> That you continue to argue in favour of these posters who were directly responsible for the closing of the ESB Aussie forum and then the ESB Aussie thread says a lot about your character and sheer gullibility.
> 
> As does the fact that you continue to accuse someone of being Bash for Cash when I can tell you unequivocally you had it wrong the whole time. Probably time you apologized to the person concerned if you are man enough. I doubt you are.


 Well sorry to Tuff Gong but they both banged on with the same routine about deadbeat dads,alcoholic and all that stuff.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Well sorry to Tuff Gong but they both banged on with the same routine about deadbeat dads,alcoholic and all that stuff.


Watching you continually frustrate and embarrass yourself trying to play internet detective is about the only thing I'll miss from ESB. You got played an absolute treat.



I wonder if you ever got any right? I doubt it. What a waste of time and energy. What on earth did you hope to achieve from it?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Watching you continually frustrate and embarrass yourself trying to play internet detective is about the only thing I'll miss from ESB. You got played an absolute treat.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you ever got any right? I doubt it. What a waste of time and energy. What on earth did you hope to achieve from it?


You should of seen COULDHAVEBEEN and check out a thread here ''who is Got news?''. Anyway nice work diverting attention from your heros latest farcical mismatch. Look at this blurb.

http://www.hisensearena.com.au/events/danny-green-vs-kane-watts/


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You should of seen COULDHAVEBEEN and check out a thread here ''who is Got news?''. Anyway nice work diverting attention from your heros latest farcical mismatch. Look at this blurb.
> 
> http://www.hisensearena.com.au/events/danny-green-vs-kane-watts/


Did you whinge this vehemently when a novice Anthony Mundine announced he was fighting Lester Ellis?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> You should of seen COULDHAVEBEEN and check out a thread here ''who is Got news?''. Anyway nice work diverting attention from your heros latest farcical mismatch. Look at this blurb.
> 
> http://www.hisensearena.com.au/events/danny-green-vs-kane-watts/


Nice work trying to divert attention from my question. Perhaps you just missed it? So I'll ask again:

What on earth did you hope to achieve by playing internet detective day after day?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Did you whinge this vehemently when a novice Anthony Mundine announced he was fighting Lester Ellis?


 Well there was no forums but yes as well as Jerez,Medley,Fallija,Waters etc.when there was.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

No doubt you will slip into internet detective mode here now ESB is done. Can't wait.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I agree with this sentiment. If this was Green during his Lhw days or even making a defence of his cruiser belt, then yeah, it's a shit fight. But coming off a year long layoff from a fight where he looked every bit his age? Hopefully it's a good scrap and the undercard is solid and Watts can pay off the rest of his house.


Greens career is basically over, there are no more title runs or divisions to contend. He is holding out for the big money Mundine fight or something to retire on. If anyone expecting more than a keep busy fight they are dreaming.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> At Dannyweight no chance.


I just refreshed my memory (via boxrec) on Kane Watts, he lost a decision to Oscar Siale ffs :rofl

Maybe not an upset coming. hopefully a nice KO though


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Greens career is basically over, there are no more title runs or divisions to contend. He is holding out for the big money Mundine fight or something to retire on. If anyone expecting more than a keep busy fight they are dreaming.


Correct and Mundine is in the same boat. That is why they need each other for big $$$ finale.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Correct and Mundine is in the same boat. That is why they need each other for big $$$ finale.


I'm not even cynical about it though, good for them. Get it over and done with, hopefully Mundine doesn't sustain any more brain damage in the last fight or he'll be fucked


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I just refreshed my memory (via boxrec) on Kane Watts, he lost a decision to Oscar Siale ffs :rofl
> 
> Maybe not an upset coming. hopefully a nice KO though


 Then again Kane is on a winning run. His last 3 fights were KO's against guys ranked 552,390 and 682. As for Oscar he has been in 2 epic fights with Vea and Cronje getting him or Vea out of retirement would be better than Kane or even get Neimann or Forsythe out on a 1 day release from the nick.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> I'm not even cynical about it though, good for them. Get it over and done with, hopefully Mundine doesn't sustain any more brain damage in the last fight or he'll be fucked


I'm glad some can see the wood from the trees. One or two here just can't bring themselves to admit what everybody knows, including themselves.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I'm not even cynical about it though, good for them. Get it over and done with, hopefully Mundine doesn't sustain any more brain damage in the last fight or he'll be fucked


 I can't help but be cynical about it especially after he say's things like this.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...and-family-first/story-fnii0bqi-1226707879317

2 retirements citing he wants to be able to protect his family 2 times gone back on his word with this obsession with Mundine. I just hope the hopelessly outclassed Watts doesn't get seriously hurt or lie down and do a Briggs and embarrass Australian boxing.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> I just hope the hopelessly outclassed Watts doesn't lie down and do a Briggs and embarrass Australian boxing.


Positively dripping with insincerity. You are such a bullshit artist.



Outside of a Watts win the outcome you most crave is a farce like the Briggs fight. It would be like Christmas coming early for a frothing at the mouth Green hater like yourself.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Positively dripping with insincerity. You are such a bullshit artist.
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of a Watts win the outcome you most crave is a farce like the Briggs fight. It would be like Christmas coming early for a frothing at the mouth Green hater like yourself.


 Meh believe what you want I note that you didn't include the I hope he doesn't get seriously hurt(always a possibility in any fight let alone mismatches like this e.g Brayd Smith,Davey Browne).


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Meh believe what you want I note that you didn't include the I hope he doesn't get seriously hurt(always a possibility in any fight let alone mismatches like this e.g Brayd Smith,Davey Browne).


Mismatches like this occur most days in boxing. But usually it is the 43 year old who has had one fight in nearly five years people are concerned about. Not the 33 year old at the peak of his game.

I notice you didn't even attempt to deny your obvious craving for a farce like the Briggs fight. It really would be like Christmas on a stick for you wouldn't it hater.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Mismatches like this occur most days in boxing. But usually it is the 43 year old who has had one fight in nearly five years people are concerned about. Not the 33 year old at the peak of his game.
> 
> I notice you didn't even attempt to deny your obvious craving for a farce like the Briggs fight. It really would be like Christmas on a stick for you wouldn't it hater.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


>


You are claiming Kane Watts isn't at the peak of his game.

How the fuck would you even know?

You claim to have seen only one of his 20 fights and can't even remember who it was against.



Kane Watts is 18-2 and has won his past 9 fights with 7 of them coming by stoppage.

Your rabid anti-Green hate just brings you undone every time and that is a truly pathetic attempt at trolling even by your standards,


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> I have seen 1 fight but don't remember the opponent.


Well clearly you know fuck all about Kane Watts and should stop continually bagging the guy you pathetic troll.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Jesus, does every thread about Green have to incite so much petty shit throwing. I guess he is a very divisive figure.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Jesus, does every thread about Green have to incite so much petty shit throwing. I guess he is a very divisive figure.


Nah, stifler's just a wanker with only 1 trick - his anti-Green crusade.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Jesus, does every thread about Green have to incite so much petty shit throwing. I guess he is a very divisive figure.


Shut your fucking mouth cunt, how dare you bring Green up in this thread, how dare you besmirch the great term "petty shit throwing"!? :ibutt (try having so much to drink that you have to look at the screen with one eye closed then hitting that fucking smiley with your finger!)


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Sawspan said:


> Jesus, does every thread about Green have to incite so much petty shit throwing. I guess he is a very divisive figure.


stiflers mum relentlessly trolls every Green thread and every post even remotely to do with Green.

He has been swinging hands with the 4 brainless lunatic trolls at ESB for so long he has become one of them.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> stiflers mum relentlessly trolls every Green thread and every post even remotely to do with Green.
> 
> He has been swinging hands with the 4 brainless lunatic trolls at ESB for so long he has become one of them.


This.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> You are claiming Kane Watts isn't at the peak of his game.
> 
> How the fuck would you even know?
> 
> ...


It's not trolling it's just stating facts. Look at his opponent level he lost to Siale and he will be fighting at Dannyweight. Criticism is not trolling your statistics are worthless when his highest ranked opponent in his last 3 fights has a record of 18W 55L 4D. You like the match up good for you I don't like it and am saying so it's called freedom of speech. Green could be out 10 years and still beat Kane the only positives I see in this fight is at least he's giving an Aussie a payday and at least he's giving Kane more than the 6 weeks to prepare he gave Paul Briggs.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> It's not trolling


You relentlessly troll every Green thread and every post even remotely to do with Green. That's what you do. It is called trolling.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Give it a farkin rest. Take the win and stop going on about 'em here and at ESB.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

PIRA said:


> Give it a farkin rest. Take the win and stop going on about 'em here and at ESB.


Happy to take the win and move on so long as the troll pulls his head in as well.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> You are claiming Kane Watts isn't at the peak of his game.
> 
> How the fuck would you even know?
> 
> ...


It's not trolling it's just stating facts. Look at his opponent level he lost to Siale and he will be fighting at Dannyweight. Criticism is not trolling your statistics are worthless when his highest ranked opponent in his last 3 fights has a record of 18W 55L 4D. You like the match up good for you I don't like it and am saying so it's called freedom of speech. Green could be out 10 years and still beat Kane the only positives I see in this fight is at least he's giving an Aussie a payday and at least he's giving Kane more than the 6 weeks he gave Paul Briggs.


buff my helmet said:


> You relentlessly troll every Green thread and every post even remotely to do with Green. That's what you do. It is called trolling.


 No I give my opinion you call it trolling because it paints Green in a bad light. It's a boxing forum where people give opinions, Kanes last opponent had never fought a guy who had won a fight and he lost to one of them. Are you Green's manager or something?


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

You have given honest reasons to back up your opinion Stifler and I would generally agree with your viewpoint - no offence to Kane.

Kane has been selected by Green because he is seen as little threat - blame Green the underperformer for this, it is nothing new.

I hope it goes pear shaped so that we can all move on rather than the focus being on the umpteenth Green comeback.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

I see my offer has been declined.

I can already see this ending in another tearful "farewell, I'm leaving because I was bringing the forum down" scenario.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PIRA said:


> You have given honest reasons to back up your opinion Stifler and I would generally agree with your viewpoint - no offence to Kane.
> 
> Kane has been selected by Green because he is seen as little threat - blame Green the underperformer for this, it is nothing new.
> 
> I hope it goes pear shaped so that we can all move on rather than the focus being on the umpteenth Green comeback.


 I hope it goes pear shaped too but I hope Kane doesn't get badly hurt or lie down. I have given reasons for my argument and been countered with trivia about a place I lived at 15 years ago briefly and what I post at another forum that has nothing to do with the topic.
I mean no offence to Kane either but people bring age and being at the peak of his powers etc. but IMO this is like Bernard Hopkins fighting Manny Vlamis minus the likely catchweight.
Anyway in the interest of forum harmony I am banning myself from replying to Danny Green threads from now on.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Anyway in the interest of forum harmony I am banning myself from replying to Danny Green threads from now on.


Good move.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I personally have no issue with Stiffy and his opinions on Green. He doesn't like him and makes that very clear but he is also pretty receptive to others opinions and is always respectful towards myself. I'm in agreeance with the hook on this one though, I'm not even annoyed with this pre cursor to Green Mundine 2, I enjoy watching Greeny fight and his fight cards are always pretty well orchestrated, it is what it is.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *I hope it goes pear shaped too but I hope Kane doesn't get badly hurt or lie down.* I have given reasons for my argument and been countered with trivia about a place I lived at 15 years ago briefly and what I post at another forum that has nothing to do with the topic.
> I mean no offence to Kane either but people bring age and being at the peak of his powers etc. but IMO this is like Bernard Hopkins fighting Manny Vlamis minus the likely catchweight.
> Anyway in the interest of forum harmony I am banning myself from replying to Danny Green threads from now on.


I actually meant I am hoping Green gets beat.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Sawspan said:


> I personally have no issue with Stiffy and his opinions on Green. He doesn't like him and makes that very clear but he is also pretty receptive to others opinions and is always respectful towards myself. I'm in agreeance with the hook on this one though, I'm not even annoyed with this pre cursor to Green Mundine 2, I enjoy watching Greeny fight and his fight cards are always pretty well orchestrated, it is what it is.


It was pretty obvious where things were heading. Where they ended up last time he overdid the Green hate :

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/can-i-have-my-account-deleted.75071/

The reality is he will be posting in Green threads again before long.

Anyway. Time to move on from that. There's boxing to talk about.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

The Moloney twins have been added to the Green vs Watts card. As have Mark Flanagan and George Kambosos Jnr.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> The Moloney twins have been added to the Green vs Watts card. As have Mark Flanagan and George Kambosos Jnr.


Well, they are delivering on their promise of a good undercard, it would seem.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Well, they are delivering on their promise of a good undercard, it would seem.


Here you go again, unnecessarily dragging things up like "well" and "delivering", what's with you people and posting in an antagonising fashion!?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Here you go again, unnecessarily dragging things up like "well" and "delivering", what's with you people and posting in an antagonising fashion!?


I apologise if my subdued positivity irks you, kind sir. I can suggest that you go choke on a bag of dicks though.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Sawspan said:


> Well, they are delivering on their promise of a good undercard, it would seem.


They are but best you further subdue your subdued positivity.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder who Mark Flanagan will fight on the Green undercard?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Can't resist one more post after seen this at Australian boxing memes.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

This shit costs $49.95 on mainevent! 
WTF?!

Danny Green can go fuck himself if he thinks this is worthy of that price!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Price is a rort. Greens gone too far, there are probably tickets going cheaper than that


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tickets prices;
$65, $79, $99, $149, $199


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't watch it if you paid me. Can't imagine the pay per view numbers being very strong maybe 1-2k


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Fox Sports venue finder has 55 venues listed as showing this fight. 

I'm actually quite surprised by that.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Fox Sports venue finder has 55 venues listed as showing this fight.
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised by that.


Are you able to supply a shortcut to that? I don't find their site particularly user friendly.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Crusher said:


> I wouldn't watch it if you paid me. Can't imagine the pay per view numbers being very strong maybe 1-2k


Maybe mundine rematch talk will boost ppv buys


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Are you able to supply a shortcut to that? I don't find their site particularly user friendly.


http://www.foxsports.com.au/foxsportsvenues/venue-finder


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> http://www.foxsports.com.au/foxsportsvenues/venue-finder


How did you come up with 55?

55 in what region?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> How did you come up with 55?
> 
> 55 in what region?


There was 55 venues listed when I first looked a couple weeks ago. 30 something in and around Sydney and NSW.. About 6 or 7 in Brissy, couple in Adelaide and Broome and then a bunch in Perth.

Number must have changed since


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Danny's gone for a shit


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Crowd's gone all Bernie Sanders on Green.
Watts is the new Trump.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

The IBO belts and merchandise remind me of ACME from the Road Runner cartoons.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

This fight has surpassed all expectations after 6 rounds. War Watts


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Can't even find a source to watch this fight


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Green lands one closer to the testicles than the spectacles. 
Watts fading faster.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Can't even find a source to watch this fight


Your friendly neighbourhood Nigelbro. X


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

This ref is staunch


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Knock down. More of a Judo move but fair ruling. +1 Green


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Your friendly neighbourhood Nigelbro. X


??


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Watts could be excepted for being dirry about those knockdowns, but the head push during the victory clinch was a bit much by Green.
Good performance nonetheless


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> ??


I tried a makeshift rbr because I'm watching at pub.
I couldn't find other sources either.

It was a Spiderman reference btw


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323889247954754



First 4 rounds ringside


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

G


thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323889247954754
> 
> 
> 
> First 4 rounds ringside


Good choice of opponent based on this. Thoughts?

Did you notice Choc's fingernails? Borderline mincer. Plus I like the fact he was wearing earphones but clearly responded to every word of the commentators. I often use this trick on the train, I turn them down and eavesdrop


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

This was actually a really good fight tbh compared to my expectations. Green has really turned into a cagey old veteran who relies on a lot of savvy and tricks to nullify his opponent. It's obvious that he can no longer land that quick accumulation of power punches that would lead to the knockout earlier on inhis career, these days he will get the initial stunning shot but miss the follow up blows. Kane Watts impressed me with his chin and his physicaloty, he really tried to bully Greeny in there and throw him around and wasn't intimidated. Choc's combination of bucket hat and headphones made it look as though he was taking the special bus home.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Sawspan said:


> Choc's combination of bucket hat and headphones made it look as though he was taking the special bus home.


He shops where Khoder does by the look of it


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Dear Choc,

Whoever it was that told you the hat looked good fucking lied baby!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Can some one please tell me about my friend's, Cam Eyes, bout?


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Watts could be excepted for being dirry about those knockdowns, but the head push during the victory clinch was a bit much by Green.
> Good performance nonetheless


Considering Green is nearing the end of his professional boxing days and Sugar boxed/brawled his way through 10 rounds against an experienced veteran of world boxing it was a decent fight. Kudos to Team Watts on a great effort, rocked Greeny a couple of times pissed him off and showed him it's different on the East Coast when boxing one of your own.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


buff my helmet said:


> Dear Choc,
> 
> Whoever it was that told you the hat looked good fucking lied baby!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Can some one please tell me about my friend's, Cam Eyes, bout?


I only saw the last 3 fights. 
The other highlight was Bam Bam Flanagan. Not sure if he's fought Kane Watts before but if they were to be on the Choc-Green II card, I would buy the ppv on the value of this alone.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I only saw the last 3 fights.
> The other highlight was Bam Bam Flanagan. Not sure if he's fought Kane Watts before but if they were to be on the Choc-Green II card, I would buy the ppv on the value of this alone.


Highlight? Bam Bam has more to offer Boxing Australia :bbb


----------

